# Four Theological Systems Compared



## pastorway (Feb 4, 2003)

I have spent considerable time in the last 2 months compiling a chart that gives an accurate description in brief &quot;sound bites&quot; of what four major theological systems believe about 33 topics of discussion from Scripture. Much of this work was already done at various places on the web....however, I kept finding that depending on the view of the site owners, often the other views being offered were not shown in a manner that was completely accurate. There was obvious bias.

So, I have scoured the web and read several books from these different theologies to see if I could accurately and fairly indicate where there is agreement between the systems and where there is disagreement.

I hope this chart will help us all understand the positions of those with whom we discuss the Scriptures. 

There is enough destruction of &quot;straw men&quot; on the web that we have an endless supply of hay. But hay is for horses.  

What do these systems [i:a1d0c6e83f]really[/i:a1d0c6e83f] believe?

NOTE: If you adhere to a particular system and I have mis-represented it, please let me know. I am not putting this out there to defend any one position, but as a help in knowing where we are all coming from as we search the Scriptures. I want the list to be accurate. I have already made updates to the list 4 times in 2 months. I am sure it will change again in the future.

I will post the chart in my next post below.

In search of truth, for to know truth is to know Christ!
Phillip


----------



## pastorway (Feb 4, 2003)

*The Chart*

[b:3416a75f4c]Theological Systems Compared[/b:3416a75f4c]

[i:3416a75f4c]Dispensationalism - Progressive Dispensationalism - Covenant Theology - New Covenant Theology[/i:3416a75f4c]


Legend:
DISP - Dispensationalism
PD - Progressive Dispensationalism
CT - Covenant Theology
NCT - New Covenant Theology

Definition of Terms:
Physical Israel - the nation of Jews, physical descendants of Abraham through Isaac and Jacob
Spiritual Israel - the elect of God, all those in Christ, whether Jew or Gentile
Universal Church - spiritual Israel, all the elect of God from all time 
Visible Church - a local assembly of baptized believers in Christ, joined by covenant for worship and fellowship

[b:3416a75f4c]1. Stance regarding the Doctrines of Grace[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Usually not Calvinistic
PD - Some not Calvinistic
CT - Almost Always Calvinistic
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]2. Interpretation of the Scriptures[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Literal Interpretation
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Literal or Figurative, depending on context
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]3. "Analogy of Faith"[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Does not accept AoF
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Usually accepts AoF
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]4. Israel[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Physical descendants of Jacob
PD - Same as CT
CT - Physical descendants of Jacob, or spiritual descendants of Abraham, depending on context
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]5. Israel in Galatians 6:16[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Physical descendants of Jacob only
PD - Physical descendants of Jacob that are in Christ (Jewish Believers - physical and spiritual)
CT - Spiritual Israel, parallel to Gal. 3:29; Rom. 2:28-29; 9:6; Phil. 3:3
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]6. Israel and the Church[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Two distinct groups of God's people with separate destinies
PD - Same as CT
CT - God's elect are "one people", the Universal Church has always existed
NCT - In OT, believers are called simply &quot;the elect of Israel&quot;, not the Church. NCT doesn't recognize a Church in the OT, such as in the NT. In Matt 16:18, Jesus said that He will build His Church. There is but one people of God of whom natural Israel was the typical foreshadowing. So, the Church is the &quot;New Israel.&quot; 

[b:3416a75f4c]7. Birth of the Church[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Born at Pentecost, separate from Israel
PD - Visible Church Born at Pentecost as an extension of God's program for Israel
CT - Born in the OT and reached fulfillment in the NT
NCT - Same as DISP

[b:3416a75f4c]8. The Church in OT Prophecy[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - No, it was a mystery, hidden until the NT
PD - Same as CT
CT - Yes, there are many direct OT prophecies of the NT Church
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]9. Israel in OT Prophecy[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - All OT prophesies for Israel are for the nation and have nothing to do with the Church
PD - Same as CT
CT - Some OT prophecies are for the nation of Israel, others for spiritual Israel
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]10. God's Main Purpose in History[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Physical Israel
PD - "that in the dispensation of the fullness of the times He might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven and which are on earth -- in Him"
CT - Christ, and by extension the Church
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]11. The Church and God's Program[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - The Church is a parenthesis in God's program (a mystery)
PD - The Church is a progressive and integral part of His dealing with physical Israel
CT - The Church is the culmination of God's saving purpose through the ages
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]12. The True Heir to Abraham's Covenant[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Isaac and physical Israel
PD - Physical and Spiritual Israel, including the Church
CT - Christ, the Seed, and thus all those in Christ (spiritual Israel)
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]13. Covenant of Redemption within the Trinity[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - There is no such covenant
PD - Same as DISP
CT - This covenant effected election
NCT - No such covenant, but there was an eternal decree for redemption within the Trinity (a determination and plan to save)

[b:3416a75f4c]14. Covenant of Works with Adam[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - No
PD - Same as CT
CT - God made a conditional covenant of works with Adam as a representative for all his natural descendants
NCT - No, but Adam is a representative for all his natural descendants 

[b:3416a75f4c]15. Covenant of Grace concerning Adam[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - No
PD - No
CT - God made a Covenant of Grace with Christ and His people, including Adam
NCT - Does not believe in using the term &quot;Covenant of Grace&quot;, as the term is not found anywhere in Scriptures. NCT believes that only when the Bible stipulates that a Covenant has been &quot;cut&quot; between God and man, is there a Biblical reason for believing that one has been made. This is not to say that God isn't gracious to man in &quot;cutting&quot; a covenant with him; but that the term itself is never found in Scriptures, and thus should not be used, especially when describing the Mosaic Covenant, which was a law covenant. 

[b:3416a75f4c]16. Israel and the Mosaic Covenant [/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Israel accepted the Covenant at Sinai with little thought
PD - Same as CT
CT - Israel was meant to accept the Covenant at Sinai
NCT - Israel was so frightened at Sinai that they would have accepted anything

[b:3416a75f4c]17. The New Covenant and Israel[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - In Jer. 31:31-34 is only for physical Israel
PD - Only for physical Israel, but the Church has been made part of the New Covenant
CT - The New Covenant of Jer. 31 is the same as Luke 22:20, both are for spiritual Israel according to Hebrews 8
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]18. God's Program and "Dispensations"[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - God works through separate dispensations
PD - Same as DISP
CT - God works through separate but related covenants
NCT - God works through separate but related covenants, but the New Covenant fulfills or brings to their ultimate realization all others because they are all realized/fulfilled in Christ

[b:3416a75f4c]19. Salvation of OT Saints[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Some saved by works
PD - Same as CT
CT - All who are saved are saved by grace alone through faith alone in Christ alone
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]20. Faith is Christ as a Sin-Bearer[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - No
PD - Same as CT
CT - All who are saved are saved by faith in Christ as Sin-Bearer
NCT - Same as CT 

[b:3416a75f4c]21. OT Sacrifices[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - The OT sacrifices were not recognized as the Gospel or types of the Messiah as sin-bearer, but only seen as such in retrospect. 
PD - Same as CT
CT - OT believers believed in the Gospel of Messiah as sin-bearer mainly by the sacrifices as types and prophecies. 
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]22. Indwelling of the Holy Spirit[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Indwells believers only in the Dispensation of Grace, not in the OT or after the rapture
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Indwells all believers in all ages, never withdrawn
NCT - Believe that the indwelling wasn't the same as in the Church time. In John 13:16-18, Jesus said that He would send the comforter that He may &quot;abide&quot; (live) with them forever. If the Holy Spirit was already &quot;abiding&quot; with them, as with the Church after Pentecost, then that promise means nothing. 

[b:3416a75f4c]23. The Kingdom of God and Israel[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Jesus offered the literal Kingdom to physical Israel but the offer was rejected and therefore postponed
PD - Jesus offered the literal Kingdom to physical Israel. Only a small remnant accepted it. The physical nation of Israel will come to believe and be made part of the literal Kingdom in the Millennial Reign
CT - Jesus offered a spiritual Kingdom which was rejected by physical Israel but has been gradually accepted by spiritual Israel
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]24. OT Believers and the Body/Bride of Christ[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - OT believers were not in Christ, and therefore not part of the Body/Bride
PD - Same as CT
CT - Believers in all ages are in Christ and part of the Body/Bride
NCT - Same as CT, except they do not see the church in existence until Pentecost.

[b:3416a75f4c]25. OT Law[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - The OT Law has been abolished for the Church. Physical Israel will be under the Law after the rapture.
PD - Same as DISP
CT - OT Law serves 3 purposes: 1) restraining sin in society, 2) leading to Christ, and 3) for instruction in godliness. The ceremonial law and civic law is abolished. The moral law continues to be in force.
NCT - OT Law is binding only as interpreted, applied, and in some cases even expanded in the NT. The OT Law is there to serve as a tutor, exposing our sinfulness and our need for the Savior. Christ is affirmed as being &quot;The New Law-Giver&quot;, as opposed to Moses who was &quot;The Old Law-Giver&quot;. 

[b:3416a75f4c]26. OT Law and the Church[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - OT Laws are only in effect if repeated in the NT
PD - Same as DISP
CT - OT Laws are in effect unless abrogated
NCT - OT laws are in efftect as reiterated by Jesus and the NT writers

[b:3416a75f4c]27. The Kingdom of God [/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - The Millennial Reign is the Kingdom of God
PD - Same as DISP
CT - The Church is the Kingdom of God
NCT - The Church since Pentecost is the Kingdom of God

[b:3416a75f4c]28. Millennial Reign[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Literal thousand years on earth - pre-mil
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Millennial reign is figurative for the current age - amil, some post-mil, a few historic pre-mil
NCT - Same as CT 

[b:3416a75f4c]29. OT Sacrifices[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - restored in the Millennial reign as a memorial
PD - Same as CT
CT - fulfilled in Christ and forever replaced by Him
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]30. The Future of Israel[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Physical Israel has a future
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Some hold to a future for physical Israel, but most do not
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]31. The Millennium and the Covenant with Abraham[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - The Millennium is the fulfillment of the Abrahamic Covenant
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Christ fulfilled the Abrahamic Covenant
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]32. David's Throne[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Jesus will sit on David's throne during the Millennium, the saints ruling with Him
PD - Jesus is sitting on David's throne now at the right hand of the Father
CT - Christ sits on the Throne of Heaven. Saints rule under Him in spirit
NCT - Same as CT

[b:3416a75f4c]33. Baptism[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP - Believer's baptism and some disp Presbyterians who baptize infants
PD - Same as DISP
CT - Most embrace infant baptism, except Baptists who are Covenantal
NCT - Believer's baptism only


[b:3416a75f4c]Analysis:[/b:3416a75f4c]

[b:3416a75f4c]Number of positions unique to each system[/b:3416a75f4c]: 
[i:3416a75f4c](only that system holds the belief in question) [/i:3416a75f4c]

DISP - 20
PD - 8
CT - 9
NCT - 4

[b:3416a75f4c]Number of times there is agreement between systems:[/b:3416a75f4c]

DISP and PD - 13
DISP and CT - 0
DISP and NCT - 3
PD and CT - 11
PD and NCT - 10
CT and NCT - 20



[Edited on 2-4-03 by pastorway]

[Edited on 2-25-03 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (May 31, 2003)

For those interested in a fair comparison of theological systems........

Here it is again.

I have locked it so it can be [b:fe256faf97]read only[/b:fe256faf97].....if there are items to discuss...start a new thread!!

PW

[Edited on 5-31-03 by pastorway]


----------



## pastorway (Sep 8, 2003)

Bringing it back to the top.

PW


----------



## pastorway (Apr 19, 2004)

Back to the top for reference....

PW


----------

